# My love is now with the Lord



## dbodkin (Sep 29, 2011)

I've not had time to checkin much over the last 7 weeks.  Tina's health has been very bad for the last 30 years.  Starting with cancer and progressing through one major health problem through another.    Renal failure, Myasthenia Gravis, open heart surgery to replace the aortic and mitral valves with a single bypass in 2010.   The last surgery (colonostomy)   put her into a severe Myasthenia Gravis crisis.  No matter what the doctors did she couldn't beat it this time and  passed at 3:30Am September 28th.  What can I say we were high school sweethearts and married for 42 years.  I am cremating her at her wishes,  she will be with me through eternity.   We are having a small family memorial service.  We asked that everyone say a prayer and if possible donate to the Myasthenia Gravis Foundation of America in hopes for a cure.   http://myasthenia.org

Thanks 

Warm regards

Dave &  Tina Bodkin


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2011)

We here express our deepest regrets on your loss. Dave, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 29, 2011)

My deepest sympathies to you, and your family. I can't think of anything else to say, except that you will be in our thoughts.


----------



## Gumswamp (Sep 29, 2011)

I would also like to express my sorrow for your loss.  May you find comfort and peace in the days ahead.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 29, 2011)

So sorry to read this, will pray for you and the family


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss Dave.
I know the last few months have been especially trying for you and your lover.
God bless you and all your family.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers with you & your family........


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 29, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## CAL (Sep 29, 2011)

My condolences to you and your family Dave,so sorry to hear this news.
John 14; 1-4


----------



## MTMiller (Sep 29, 2011)

You're in my thoughts and prayers.  May God Bless your family.


----------



## bamaboy (Sep 29, 2011)

So sorry for your loss! I can only say my prayers and thoughts are with you & your family. 42 years together, I can only say that is a great accomplishment! God be with you and your family during this hardship.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Sep 29, 2011)

Just sent some prayers up for you and your family.


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 29, 2011)

i pray God will comfort you as you begin a life without your wife.  just remember, as big a part as she was of this life, it's nothing compared to the time you'll spend with her in the next.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 29, 2011)

Praying for you and your family.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 30, 2011)

My prayers are with you .


----------



## georgia357 (Oct 1, 2011)

Prayers sent from here.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 1, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.....Praying for God's peace and comfort at this time.


----------



## speedcop (Oct 1, 2011)

our prayers are with you


----------



## Vernon Holt (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for allowing us to share your grief.  God will surely bless you in your hour of special need.  I am praying.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 1, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Dave........


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 1, 2011)

God bless you, Dave.  Your wife has just gone ahead, not away.  You'll be reunited soon enough.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 1, 2011)

so sorry, prayers for you and your family


----------



## Eddy M. (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## fatboy84 (Oct 2, 2011)

So sorry to hear that Dave.  May God grant you peace and comfort during this time.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## dwhee87 (Oct 2, 2011)

Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## cmghunter (Oct 3, 2011)

May God be with her.42 years with her,thats a blessing.Now she'll be preparing a place for you.


----------



## t bird (Oct 3, 2011)

Praying for comfort during these times.


----------



## archerholic (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm eating chips and planning my next day as I come across this thread. Instantly a plethora of sadness fills my heart. God bless you and your family. We can't even begin to fathom how amazing it is going to be when we finally feel God's precious love face to face and reunite with our lost loved ones.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2011)

My condolences Dave. My Prayers are added for you and your family.


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 3, 2011)

May Gods grace touch you and your family during your time of grief.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 4, 2011)

May you have peace knowing that your wife has received her eternal body and is basking in the radiance of Jesus Christ.

Prayers sent for you and your family in this time of both sadness and joy.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.  May the Lord be with you.


----------



## fredw (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave, you and the family are in my prayers.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 4, 2011)

so sorry for your loss ...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Cottontail (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry & we are Praying for you.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Oct 4, 2011)

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## jmharris23 (Oct 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss but thankful she is with the Lord and thankful for your attitude of hope and peace. God bless


----------



## pine nut (Oct 4, 2011)

God bless and keep you.  Prayers sent!


----------



## Craig Knight (Oct 4, 2011)

Dave, I am sorry to hear about your loss, you have my prayers


----------



## Lorri (Oct 9, 2011)

prayers for you and so sorry about your loss- hard to loose a love one at any age but really hard when it is your soul mate


----------



## sniper22 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. I pray the God brings peace to you and your family.


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 11, 2011)

Prayers said fory you and your family Dave


----------



## golffreak (Oct 13, 2011)

God Bless you.

Matthew 11:25-30
 Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy and my burden is light.


----------

